# Cheap Stillen lip ?



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

Have you guys hard about Summit selling the Stillen front lip for 169 bucks?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Really? Damn I want one.


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

i cant find it though?!


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2002)

I searched the summit web site and couldn't find anything...that is a great deal if it's true...


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

I found them for 175.00. but that's a whole price to the dealer I don't know if everyone could get that price?


----------

